# I can't focus



## ValleyGirl

I just cannot find my way back to feeling better. I've had 2 good days in the past month. 2 months ago I was at the place where I was having 1 bad day out of an entire month







The past week I have felt like my brain refuses to accept what is outside of my imaginiation. It's like it refused to focus. I was at a point where I couldn't really go into that whole dissociative/spaced out/day dreaming state that happens a lot with dp/dr. Now I cannot seem to come out of it. If I try to make my mind focus in the present and on what's around me I have been having these feelings like my sense of reality and unreality are battling. Like every half a minute my brain will see things as real and then dreamy, real and dreamy. I honestly haven't been able to do anything except deeply dissociate by watching movies on my computer all day, every day, for the past week. Today I have been trying SO HARD to focus outwardly instead of inwardly and my brain has been fighting me on it. It keeps trying to just space out and I keep having to drag myself back to awareness. My vision is distorted, my hearing is weird, I feel incredibly exhausted. It's just so strange.


----------



## Angel_heaven

Do you think maybe its all withdrawl symptoms from stopping your medication? Did you ween off it SLOWLY and with help of a doctor? Sometimes the body gets confused especially with medication when it works in the brain. I suggest going to see a doctor and letting him/her know before it gets worse I know that happened to me a couple of times but I got back right on track or atleast I hope I am. Anyways its always good to seek professional help because we are here to support you but we are all in the same boat (literally). I hope you get better soon!


----------



## ValleyGirl

Angel_heaven said:


> Do you think maybe its all withdrawl symptoms from stopping your medication? Did you ween off it SLOWLY and with help of a doctor? Sometimes the body gets confused especially with medication when it works in the brain. I suggest going to see a doctor and letting him/her know before it gets worse I know that happened to me a couple of times but I got back right on track or atleast I hope I am. Anyways its always good to seek professional help because we are here to support you but we are all in the same boat (literally). I hope you get better soon!


Huh? I haven't been on any medication since October.


----------



## flipwilson

Right with you TFP. Ever since my crazy headache last monday I'm so spaced out compared to the patterns i was used to. It totally feels like things in my head are competing for the top of the mountain. I fear that dp has almost planted his victory flag.


----------



## Jayden

Yeah, i find it really hard to concentrate in school and its hard to learn new stuff. I also feel like my mind shuts down faster. I guess its just because we have "over-tired" minds, our minds are too tired to keep up like they used too. It's like if your really tired and you go to the gym, your not going to perform that well.

I know its really obvious what i stated but, i do agree with you


----------



## ValleyGirl

This really sucks. It won't go away. I feel like I'm getting sick and with the higher histamine levels I felt like reality was coming back earlier. Now my brain is just trying to reject reality completely. It's like my mind will not accept that I'm a real person and not some cartoon in a movie


----------



## ohwell

It's hilarious, some post polls and comment about their above average intellence and IQ results somehow being connected with DP, and some others cry about their lack of concentration blaming DP.

Step one, stop focusing on the symptoms and blaiming everything on DP.

I had DP, during all my college years, I even passed a memory test usually used to assess Alzheimer disease, and it came up as moderate Alzheimer disease. For those who are bothered for their lack of focus and concentration affecting school, I have a specific way of studying which is specificaly designed for my DP. Those students should start threads asking for help on how studying rather than comming and crying for their lack of concentration.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Ohwell. You seem to have misunderstood what I said in my other post. I have blocked you. That means that despite the fact that you keep trying to comment on my posts, the comments do not show up for me. All it says is that you are trying to comment. I don't see what you wrote and I have no interest in ever seeing anything you have to say. So please do us both a favor and quit trying to post replies because I will continue to ignore them. Thanks. Have a nice day.


----------



## ohwell

ustabetinyfairypeople, I just returned you the favior, by rating your comment. If you do not like my comments, it is your right. But let me add something, it is not by reporting your sympoms and presenting them as entirly as something exterior from your control that you will ever help yourself. The ironic part is that you do ask from help from some naturpath, who offer treatments which are a lot to be desired but respond with blind ears when I make suggestions to you, of treatments which have established efficiency.

Having said that, having visited various forums, including those of chronic and fatal diseases such a cystic fibrosis, that I can tell that those suffering DP by the large win the prize for defeatism, only next with forums regarding personality disorders. Even forums for schizophrenics show more motivations and evidences of initiative to improve.

Mark that as a farewell message, as I am not comming back. Thought this place to be a place where participants help eachothers to improve. The only improvement attemps I have found are natural supplements or other wishful magical pills which will make DP vanish as if it was all exterior and the sufferer was the victim who had absolutly no control over his own healing, as if mental process was of no importance. Bye!

PS: To add, why do you even believe that my reply was even to you, I gave up on you anyway!


----------



## ValleyGirl

Ok, I see that I am going to have to use pictures because you don't seem to be comprehending what I'm saying here. I CANNOT SEE YOUR COMMENTS. HERE'S WHAT MY SCREEN LOOKS LIKE....









You see that giant red arrow and what it's pointing to? Yeah, that's your comments *BLOCKED*. They don't show up for me. I don't see what you write. You can keep commenting all you want but it won't change the fact that I don't see or care what you have to say. It's really just a futile waste of your time.


----------



## never_giving_up

ohwell, I was the one who marked the post as negative. I did it because I thought you came off as arrogant and condesending.


----------



## ValleyGirl

never_giving_up said:


> ohwell, I was the one who marked the post as negative. I did it because I thought you came off as arrogant and condesending.


He is, to everyone, all of the time. That's why I blocked him.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Seriously the lack of focus is so frustrating. I feel like I have the mental capacity of an infant now.


----------



## ValleyGirl

nirvana said:


> Seriously the lack of focus is so frustrating. I feel like I have the mental capacity of an infant now.


It is. I realized today that I felt this this way when my dp was bad before but I would just take enough benzos to numb me out so that I wouldn't have to feel it. Now I'm off benzos and my brain is trying to escape.

About a week ago I went back and read my blog from like 2008 and onward. I got so engrossed in it. It was crazy reading about my life, who I used to be, all of the stuff I had just completely forgotten had happened. It was like I was suddenly back there and forgot the entire world around me now. Then my concentration broke. I looked around and my dr was completely gone but it was only a few minutes before my mind started to trip and it came back. Ever since then I feel like there's been a war in my mind. Like my mind is trying to accept my past, accept what happened to me, accept reality and the dp part of it is fighting it tooth and nail. It's really screwing with me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Me too. I feel like I need someone to tell me what to do every second of the day because I can't think and process things for myself. This just sucks so bad. This is horrible, no one should have to endure this.


----------

